# أرجو المساعدة بخصوص قوانين ال deep drawing



## Ossama Sharaf (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا مهندس انتاج حديث التخرج أعمل فى ورشة مكابس 
أحتاج لمعرفة قوانين الdeep drawing اللى من خلالها بقدر أحسب القطر الاصلى للشيت 
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (29 يوليو 2009)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله أنصحك بتنزيل كتاب Schuler Metal Forming Handbook من مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية حيث تجد في الفصل 4.2 صفحة 162 أفضل قوانين حساب المبسوط لأشكال متعددة وإذا لم توفق في تنزيلها راسلني لأبعثها لك


----------



## mecoengineer (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام اخي الفاضل عمار أيوجد كتب اخرى تشرح بفصيل metal formaing


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.bias.de/Publikationen/Buecher/Band_24/Hu.pdf
http://www.mmscience.eu/archives/mmsj_2008_06_audy.pdf
thank you


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (3 أكتوبر 2009)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

